# Clarence "Big Man" Clemons, Springsteen saxophonist



## elder999 (Jun 18, 2011)

> LOS ANGELES (Reuters)  Clarence Clemons, the burly saxophone player who played a crucial role in shaping Bruce Springsteen's early sound, died on Saturday, six days after suffering a stroke at his Florida home, media reports said. He was 69.
> The New York Times said Clemons' death was confirmed by a spokeswoman for Springsteen. Reuters could not immediately confirm the reports.


 
Seen here.

[yt]5e4-20tqC4A[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2011)

.


----------

